# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Люди плиз подсобите.

## Dim@@

Кто нибудь знает программу для автомотического перехода по ссылкам? Что-то типа, ввёл пару адресов и программа автомотически по очереди открывает эти ссылки. 
 Тому первый предаставит такую программу Gold аккаунт на Vip-file.

----------


## moonlord

Спокойно прописывается и в опере и в мозиле. Один раз забиваешь ссылки и потом при каждом запуске открываются.

----------


## Dim@@

Спасибо за совет, но он мне не подходит. Ведь таким образом получается слишком мало просмотров файлов.

----------


## moonlord

255:) ну если мало то можно написать и скрипт поочерёдного открытия страничек:)

----------


## Dim@@

А вы можите написат такой скрипт и объяснить как его использовать.

----------


## p486

слушай если  ты хочешь накрутить счетчики то тебе нужно подменять параметры запроса такие как ИП адрес пользователя, реферер, имя браузера, операционную систему...
вообще я считаю, что скриптом для браузера будет сложнее все это сделать :)
проще всего написать это на builder С++ или delphi там есть компонент IdHTTP в нем можно менять все параметры, которые тебе нужно. главное знать что проверяет сервер.

----------

